# First Time



## JOSHENME (Jan 22, 2003)

Dear Fellow Goose Hunters

One quick question for you. This will be my first year to north dakota for snow geese. I am very excited, and listening to you guys doesnt make it much easier. I have no idea what to expect however if it is anything like pheasant hunting in your area i will have a super time. My question is, being an out of state hunter, do i have to buy my license ahead of time or can i buy it out there. Is there a limited number of licenses to out of staters or not. I would hate to get all the way out there and find there are no licenses. THanks for all your help, you guys have been great so far. Keep up the good work you have a great site.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

As far as I know there are no limits on the Spring season. I would buy your license on the ND game and fish Website or over the phone. Much easier and it ensures that you will be able to buy one, finding a place open in rural areas is sometimes difficult.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No limit during the spring.

The NR spring goose license in ND is $50.

Order form is below:

Non-Resident Spring Snow Goose License for North Dakota


----------

